# Critique my girls!! Please?!



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

These are our three month old mini manchas doelings, Barli and Basil!! Critique for me?

Basil is the cream/white. What I've noticed with her is that she's an easy keeper, a piggy, her neck seems short.

Both girls could have straighter front legs.

Barli, the black/white, is difficult to put weight on, less worm resistant, and about three inches shorter than Basil now. Of course, she's the sweetest and likes cuddles and to rub her face all over my back. (Free massage!!)

I think I need to trim their hooves, am I right?

Also, both girls were copper deficient and have gotten boluses a week ago, plus loose minerals. So they're still improving.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will start .
They are both adorable and very pretty


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, Laura, that's impressive! :lol:

Basil:
Pros:
-That's she's an easy-keeper
-She's got the CUTEST face I've seen on a Lamancha! ( Mind you, I don't see too many of them )
-Nice wide forehead
-Nice jaw
-Sharp withers
-Pretty good brisket
-Neck blends nicely with withers
-Neck blends fairly well into shoulder
-Nice shoulder assembly
-Shoulder blends nicely into heart girth
-Nice long bone pattern
-Her front legs actually aren't too bad, it looks like its got more to do with her lack of heel
-Topline is strong
-Long topline
-Good body length
-Good body capacity
-Her depth throughout her barrel/heart girth is good for her age
-Barrel blends nicely into hindquarters
-Good hindquarter assembly
-Long rump
-Nice rump angle
-Hocks and pins line up
-Nice angle to back legs
-Good dairy character
-Nice feminine appearance overall
-Ok rear pasterns
-Nice bone in rear legs

Cons:
-Yes, her neck is short
-Neck could be finer
-Neck could blend better with withers
-Front pasterns a tad weak, more to do with lack of heel in hoof
-Needs more heel in front hooves
-Chest floor could be a bit smoother
-Her shoulders are lower then her hips, but I bet that's cause she's growing

I don't think her hooves need trimming, but you could try trimming her toes a bit, and try level her feet out a bit more. When her copper level is up, I wonder if she'll turn a red-gold  Really like this girl, bet she'll turn into something nice! Keep us updated


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Barli:
Pros:
-Long neck
-Feminine neck
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder
-Fairly clean throat latch
-Nice shoulder assembly
-Sharp withers
-Tight elbows
-Legs are well set in shoulder
-Nice long boned front legs
-Nice long topline
-Strong topline
-Ok body capacity 
-Nice rump length
-Good hindquarter assembly
-Nice rear legs
-Nice angle on rear legs


Cons:
-Would like to see a stronger jaw
-Neck could blend more smoothly into withers
-Neck could blend more smoothly into brisket
-Could use more brisket
-Weak front legs
-Weak-ish front pasterns
-Toes out in front ?
-Lacks depth in heart girth
-Poor chest floor


So, my honest thoughts are her are:
Her front end is way to fine. Shoulder, face, legs are all too fine and all need more power. They are out of balance with the rest of her body. I actually don't like her conformation. But she looks super sweet and her coloring is cool  

I hope that doesn't sound to harsh


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you!!

Not harsh at all, that's exactly what I needed. While Barli is kind of my little pet favorite...(I have a soft spot for black/white and she is sooooo sweet) I definitely have seen that Basil is the one we want to keep babies out of! 

We did trim their hooves a couple of days ago. I didn't trim any heel on them, more or less just trimmed the edges to be equal with the middle (is it called a "frog" on goats??) and I think it helps her front look straighter. You should have seen us newbies though....my husband holding the goats in his arms while I crouch down and wince with every snip, hoping I'm doing it right!! 

With Barli, we'll be waiting a long time before breeding her. She is very dainty. She was really anemic when we got her so I wonder if she isn't stunted. But, her lids are getting darker and darker every day!! Basil seems like she's in a constant growth spurt.  I wish she was cuddly like Barli, Basil has an amazingly soft, fine coat. She's softer than our cat! But won't stand for petting unless she's jaw deep in alfalfa pellets and grain.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll stick with the cuteness factor


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Loving how this girl is growing! Top line is starting to level out (exaggerated in this pic obviously as she's not standing level.)

Barli is still small but she's gaining girth as well, which we're happy about!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a special affection for red lamanchas  what a cutie!

Here is my Ginger


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Aww, Ginger is so beautiful!!!

Basil has definitely become my favorite. And, I wasn't sure at first if I liked the earless thing but I have to say I LOVE her little face with her little tiny ears. Love it. If I had the space to have full size I'd definitely be doing standard lamanchas.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, something about the baby face of a lamancha...it just grows on you..


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree that the face of a lamancha grows on you! Lol!
This is my little girl! She defiantly looks interesting mixed in with my herd of boers!







Ignore her slightly snotty nose, we are currently having bipolar weather so everyone has a cold (including the people too)


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just had to update!! Here's Basil and our somewhat new yearling, Blackberry. (Aka Luna). I finally built my milk stand so we've been practicing!! Didn't get any pictures of Barli this time, but she is filling out slowly. Still tiny compared to Basil, Basil weighed in today at 38 pounds while Barli is 24 pounds. 

Blackberry is hopefully two months pregnant. Her breeder thinks her top line will level and her body will lengthen with time and told me that all of her sires kids have done that, but we'll see. She is super healthy and sturdy, and super calm and sweet.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Basil looks SO GOOD!

I like Luna's shoulders, they're nice.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Basil looks SO GOOD!
> 
> I like Luna's shoulders, they're nice.


Thank you so much!! It's so nice to hear someone say she looks good, I'm really proud of this girl even though I had no part in breeding her. Especially because I got her for free when her previous owner thought she was a boy. :laugh:


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's Barli, excuse their poor manners. Haha!! Basil and Barli are now four and a half months old. She's so small compared to Basil!! Maybe stunted from cocci? We've never had cocci issues here, but she is less worm resistant. I've wormed her twice as much as my other girls and her lids still aren't as deep red.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Not really a critique but I like the black and white ones... But that's my biased opinion because I don't like mancha ears too much... Both are Adorable!!


❤Kayla❤


----------

